# whats for breakfast?



## ironhardempress (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys! I need breakfast ideas! I make my BF breakfast every morning and i need some new ideas. I am kinda killing him with the eggs. I make protein pancakes and waffles too on occasion and he eats oatmeal fairly frequently. Neither one of us is in prep right now but I help him watch his carbs somewhat because he has a tendency to get too soft even in off-season when his carbs get up there. What are your favourite breakfasts? I can cook anything.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2018)

Here's an idea: get a new boyfriend. One who is happy with the fact that you cook him any breakfast at all. I'll be first in line. 

Death by eggs is my preferred method of execution.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2018)

Ever have scrapple?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2018)

Fishcakes, hash, smoothie made with tons of fruits and milk/yogurt...


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 30, 2018)

Fishcake?  For breakfast?  Not sure I could stomach one of those anytime.  lol   I like Jins idea.  I have Oatmeal, egg whites, Ezekiel toast and a small bowl of cherries and blueberries.  Same every day, but I like it.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 30, 2018)

A poontang omelette


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Death by eggs is my preferred method of execution.



I second this.  I eat eggs every morning and never get sick of them.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I second this.  I eat eggs every morning and never get sick of them.


 A good chef can make eggs several dozen different ways. But scrambled with goat cheese everyday works for me.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Greek yogurt, with half a scoop of whey powder, full serving of peanut butter and a chocolatey caramel pop tart mixed in for me


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 30, 2018)

Oatmeal with a little walden farms pancake syrup and a protein shake


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Oatmeal with a little walden farms pancake syrup and a protein shake



!!!!Warning!!!!
Don't try their peanut butter!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 30, 2018)

snake said:


> !!!!Warning!!!!
> Don't try their peanut butter!



Do tell.
I was going to order that but got terrible reviews

https://www.amazon.com/Walden-Farms...39&sr=8-3&keywords=walden+farms+peanut+spread


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2018)

Fried chicken and gravy with waffles.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2018)

Cinnamon toast crunch!!! Fruity pebbles!!!!


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Do tell.
> I was going to order that but got terrible reviews
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Walden-Farms...39&sr=8-3&keywords=walden+farms+peanut+spread


It is so bad it's beyond description. I think it was like 4 bucks, I got it had a little bit on the end of a tablespoon and almost puked. Now if you want to go with their Italian dressing, that's the cat's ass but stay away from the peanut butter. You've been warned!


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2018)

The closest I'll get to eating those chicken abortions that you guys call eggs is French toast. Last Sunday I made cinnamon raisin bread french toast and it was a big hit at the Snake House


----------



## stonetag (Jan 30, 2018)

snake said:


> The closest I'll get to eating those chicken abortions that you guys call eggs is French toast. Last Sunday I made cinnamon raisin bread french toast and it was a big hit at the Snake House



Hate to tell ya bud, but French toast eggs are still eggs...lol


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 30, 2018)

snake said:


> It is so bad it's beyond description. I think it was like 4 bucks, I got it had a little bit on the end of a tablespoon and almost puked. Now if you want to go with their Italian dressing, that's the cat's ass but stay away from the peanut butter. You've been warned!



Lol!
I thought you were being sarcastic and it was actually good!

Now I know you're straight up all business.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 30, 2018)

Toasted ezekeil bread with peanut butter and banana. Protein shake.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2018)

Mash plantains with egg and cheese


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2018)

Jada said:


> Mash plantains with egg and cheese



Sounds awesome.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 31, 2018)

I made a breakfast burrito with eggs, a turkey burger, and some salsa for flavor...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Here's an idea: get a new boyfriend. One who is happy with the fact that you cook him any breakfast at all. I'll be first in line.
> 
> Death by eggs is my preferred method of execution.



I 2nd this. Missus Savage isn't threatening Chef Ramsey anytime soon, but whenever & whatever she cooks, I appreciate it. OP you can make me eggs any day of the week.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 31, 2018)

8" x 8" glass baking pan.  3 cups frozen hashbrowns thawed.  Beef, ham, whatever meat diced up.  Cheese.  Peppers, onions, whatever veggies goes in you're into green sh*t.  All in the baking pan.  Whip up 6 eggs, pour it in, bake that at 350 for 1 hour.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 31, 2018)

You can make small changes to eggs that make a big difference.
Sometimes I put taco cheese in them, sometimes cheddar, sometimes potatos, sometimes green peppers, sometimes turkey sausage, sometimes pork sausage, sometime diced tomatos, etc. Any combo of those should be plenty diverse for eggs every morning.


----------



## ironhardempress (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone  for all the ideas! He never complains about what I cook I'm just trying for variety. I also pack his lunch every day and cook dinner (except Saturday we go out to eat usually). I like the plantain suggestion, I wish we got good ones here! And breakfast casserole is a good one too. Thank you so much!


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

egg white pancake with oatmeal and whey powder can add 1 banana add


----------

